# Bucketmouth Competition......



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone I need some bucket mouth advice. I am currently participating in a competition with some co workers fishing a company pond every morning at six o clock. The pond is filled with moss and there is not very much open surface water. The Large mouth bass that in habit the pond are 4-3 years old. There are no crayfish to my knowledge that inhabit the pond.

I am asking anyone with any largemouth bass experience to help me develop a lure to catch bass in such a location. Baits are prohibited in our competition. Oh yeah.... and there is one other catch. We can only use objects found in our wharehouse to make our lures and we can't use poles or reels.

This is my day 2 fishing lure composed of paper clips for the hook, a nail green paper and shrink wrap for the body, and rockstar/monster pull tabs for the spinners.








This morning I successfully caught a bullfrog by the lips. The lure would sink in the water and the spinners hardly worked. As I was retrieving it along some floating moss the bullfrog snatched it. I intend to provide daily updates concering this matter until either I or my opposition brings in a bass.


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

What type of company do you work for? What type of materials are available to you? I myself would make some sort of topwater popper. I would use like a coke bottle lid or even the bottom corner of a bottle. Use Sprite cause green will be the answer. Mimic a frog with it. That will allow you to sit on the weeds on then chug it along.

Sounds like fun. Everyone I work with either golfs or plays video games, neither of which are my bag. 

Keep us posted. I wanna see a pic of the winning bass and lure.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

It's a milk plant. We have nails,tacks, paper clips, pallets, and shrink wrap.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

You have pallets, so... maybe you could carve out a popper shaped topwater? Wish I could be more help but that's all I got. Sounds like an interesting contest. Good Luck!


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

For those conditions, I would try to recreate this http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... erralID=NA


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

That is awesome work considering the materials you're working with! Is that plant growth thick from the surface all the way down or is there a few feet of water between the surface and the top of the weeds? If it's to the top i would make some kind of frog imitator that has weedless hooks. Not easy as it sounds i'm sure. If you have some open water use your paper clips to make some kind of spinner that has a lot of resistance on the spinning blades ( that won't sink if you retrieve it slow). Cool project though, i used to carve lures when i was young 12 13ish and i gave it up once i started making my own money. This post makes me want to get into it again.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

My suggestion would be to keep it as simple as possible...have you seen these?
http://www.bottlecaplure.com/images/bottlecaplure.jpg


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

that is cool


----------

